# Are Your Workouts Not Working Out?



## MA-Caver (Feb 18, 2008)

Check out this article, very interesting. While most I agree with some I don't. This is an important read to stimulate the most powerful muscle of all... your brain. Something to think about. 
http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/sampleworkouts/a/WorkoutMistakes.htm
Some excerpts: 


> * All Quantity, No Quality*
> Take a look around the gym (if you haven't quit going yet) and see how many people are really getting a quality workout. I'm always amazed by how many people are wandering aimlessly, walking leisurely on a treadmill while reading a book, lifting weights so light that not one hair moves out of place, or simply look bored. A lot of exercisers head to the gym out of habit, and as if on automatic pilot, put in some time and head back to work or home. If you are one of these people, ask yourself, "What do I want to get out of this?" If you want serious results, you need to do serious exercise. That doesn't mean you can't enjoy it and have fun. But it does means you need to focus on what you are doing and increase the quality of every movement. Once you start exercising with a real purpose and pushing both your aerobic capacity and your strength you will find your workouts take half the time and give better results.


Each time by pushing yourself just a bit (or alot) more you're doing your body good. Building up those muscles and toning them the way they should. Doing the same thing over and over isn't helping anything except keeping the muscles from getting smaller. Just like testing the juice in a battery, to get a proper reading you got to have some resistance to get a good estimate on what's there. Putting resistance on your muscles so that they're working harder helps tear the fibers so new ones can grow and repair thus creating more mass and strength.



> *Underestimating Your Eating*
> Many people are in denial about the foods they eat and especially the quantity consumed. If you really want to lose weight you need to be honest with yourself about what you put into your mouth and how that helps or hinders your weight loss goals. To get real with yourself, write it down. Tracking what you eat in a food diary will help you break the cycle of food denial. (Besides, you are the only one who needs to know).


Put the bon-bon down and step away from the table/counter! 

You wouldn't do *this* with your martial art(s) would you? Then why do it for your workout regime? 


> * Using Incorrect Form or Technique*
> Learning the right way to exercise is essential to getting results. Form does matter, especially when doing any strength training exercise. Incorrect form or technique also sets you up for potential injuries, pain and soreness. To learn proper technique, there is no better place to start than with a personal trainer or coach.


 Be sure to find one that really knows how to. A trainer with a big mass of muscles doesn't always guarantee he/she knows what they're doing. Check them out, watch _their_ work outs, if they're serious they'll be happy to let you. Watch how they do it, ask questions. Do your own research. It's your money, it's your body.

While I have no gym card or even a regular work out. My own "other non MA interest" provides a good workout provided I go at least 4-6 times a month. Climbing up rope out of a 200 foot deep pit after 1000 feet of belly crawl and clamoring over car sized pieces of break down (big rocks) is a great full body work out. It also works out the mind, being mindful of safety and not getting lost and finding new challenges along the way. 
Being here on MT works out the mind as well.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good read. Most of that stuff I knew, and some of it gave a new look at my knowledge,

B


----------

